# [SOLVED] Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I bought myself a Swiftech H240-X today installed it and all that.
When I powered up the beast, I noticed the fans were running at full speed (1800RPM) and the pump at 3000RPM.

The watercooler is connected kinda weird, with a fan splitter going from CPU-fan socket to the splitter and then from there I have the fans and the pump connected.

I previously used a V8 cooler, the auto speed adjusting worked like it should there.

My motherboard is 990FXA-UD5 from gigabyte
I do have smart fan set to Auto.

What can I do to fix this?

I appreciate all the help I can get! Thanks in advance.

-Bocajls


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*

Hello bocajls and welcome to TSF,

The splitter... is it an 8 way splitter (as I am reading in the documentation for your cooler)?

The splitter should be powered by a SATA or MOLEX connector with only one wire going to the CPU fan (4pin) connector.

Only one device RPM can be read by the motherboard's PWM connector... 

Can you verify this?


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*

Hello GZ.

It is as you say, it's an 8 way splitter which is powered by a sata power cable.
There is also only one reading from the splitter, whatever is plugged into socket 1 will be shown in the software.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*

Correct. That matches what the documentation states.

Try switching the devices on the splitter. Perhaps there is an issue with the RPM sensor in the device that is connected to socket 1.


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*

I've tried connecting the radiator fans and then a system fan to socket 1, nothing changed.


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*



GZ said:


> Correct. That matches what the documentation states.
> 
> Try switching the devices on the splitter. Perhaps there is an issue with the RPM sensor in the device that is connected to socket 1.


Hello GZ, thank you for the help!
I bought myself a Gaming 7 motherboard and a i7-4790K, the watercooler works perfectly there, so I think the problem was my motherboard or the CPU-fan header.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Swiftech H240-X full fan and pump speed problem*

Congrats on your new components and I am glad everything is working as it is supposed to.

If your issue is resolved, please mark the thread "Solved" using the thread tools tab at the top of the page. 

~GZ


----------

